# HSS1332ATD Chute Won't Move Left



## rustchip (Jan 26, 2019)

I've read a few of the existing threads on this issue, but my troubleshooting has left me without a confident answer about why my chute will not turn to the left. Here's what I've figured out so far:

*The L/R motor itself only actuates in one direction*

If I hook _only_ the motor to the L/R motor terminal, it only rotates the motor in one direction. However,

*The motor is capable of dual rotation when hooked directly to a power source*

I can hook the motor directly to the battery to achieve rotation in both directions. This was a recommended way of checking the motor operation in the Shop Manual.
I can also hook the motor to the chute up/down terminal and get the L/R motor to rotate in both directions.

*The L/R chute motor terminal connected to Up/Down chute motor will only actuate in one direction*

This would lead me to believe there is a problem with the joystick and/or terminal but

*The L/R chute motor terminal is receiving voltage*

With the engine running, the L/R chute motor terminal is receiving negative and positive voltage when the joystick is moved left and right.

This all leads me to believe there is _something_ fishy going on with the L/R circuit. I've ordered a new joystick, but I have no confidence that this is the problem. I've also verified the joystick has continuity between the relevant pins as the joystick is moved in each direction. This was something the Shop Manual recommended. 

One odd thing I found was that before this failed completely, I was able to get the chute to rotate leftward temporarily if I moved the throttle from "slow" to "fast" while holding the chute joystick to the left.

I'd appreciate any advice, and I plan on logging my results here when I get the new joystick.


----------



## rustchip (Jan 26, 2019)

After all that troubleshooting, replacing the joystick fixed the issue. I'm going to crack open the bad one and take a look at it to see if anything looks suspect.

Seems like there must be some quality issue with these joysticks since so many people have needed to replace them after only a couple years.


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

I had the same problem. Open up the switch unit and dip some isopropyl alcohol on the bad switch (work the switch) and add the alcohol to the pins on the unit's connector. Let it all dry and reassemble. Using Electronic cleaner is better still. Do not take the individual switch assemblies apart.


----------



## timfinity (Feb 16, 2019)

Any chance you could take a picture of what you suggest cleaning? I am having a similar problem. But I am not sure exactly what to clean. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rustchip (Jan 26, 2019)

I still haven't had a chance to take mine apart, but I will take some pictures when I do.


----------



## timfinity (Feb 16, 2019)

That would be great! Thank you!


----------

